# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Femipol opinie

## ulkaa

Femipol,
stosowałam już wiele tabletek antykoncepcyjnych, jednak po każdych coś mi jest, albo nie reguralne miesiączki i plamienia, albo znaczne osłabienie i rozdrażnienie, ostatnio lekarz przepisał mi te tabletki, czy one mi pomogą ?? są bezpieczne i skuteczne ??

----------

